# Activyl Plus Flea & Tick



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

Has anyone tried Activyl Plus a new flea and tick medication sold only at your vet?

http://us.activyl.com/pages/owner/activylplusfordogs/Activyl-Plus-Dogs-only.aspx

I've used Advantage, Frontline & K9 Advantix Flea and none of them work!!

I am currently using Comfortis for Ricky and it works well but only kills fleas&#8230;

Thanks In advance!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Pretty sure it's the same active ingredient that's in K-9 advantix. 

I have great luck with Frontline along with the preventic collar. I hate having to put all that stuff on my dogs, but I have tons of ticks in my area and had Lyme 3 times...


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

Sorry to hear that,they need to develop something totally different!!

I feel the same way and used Frontline for most of Ricky's life but now it just doesn't work:Cry:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

The combination of the 2 is great. My vet recommended it because frontline was not working by itself. The collar repels the ticks. It is good for 3 month too!


----------



## LochTess (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks Linda maybe I'll give it a try!!


----------

